# 32" snow in Fulton NY



## billski (Jan 31, 2012)

Yesterday.
I


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 31, 2012)

is there a ski area near there?


----------



## billski (Jan 31, 2012)

Nothing of significance.  And even if there were, it was a very, very narrow band of LES.  
Let's ask Warp to check in.


----------



## EllenK (Jan 31, 2012)

amazing...i was forgetting what winter looked like...Upstate NY is a cold snowy place


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 31, 2012)

snow i see snow yahoo


----------

